# Are pictures safe on Flickr?



## Wheels47130 (May 25, 2010)

I shoot for Alamy and other stock agencies. If I post them on Flickr are they easily copied?


----------



## m.stevenson (May 25, 2010)

Yes, whenever you put anything on the internet it can get copied


----------



## RONDAL (May 25, 2010)

nothing is safe.

i use a program called "snap it" at work for highlighting excel and SAP errors and pulling them out quickly with zero work, but it can easily be used to copy any protected photos, even java or flash stuff


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2010)

They aren't even safe on Alamy.

Flickr is one of the most popular places for image theft.

Just to reiterate: If it's online, anywhere, there is no sure way to keep it from getting stolen.


----------

